# Have older macro lens



## holmqer (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an older Nikon 105 mm Macro Lens that I got with my ancient N90. On that camera, it can Autofocus. As far as I can tell, it won't do so on the D40-D90 series Nikons, I would have to go with one of the D200 or better which are rather expensive.

I love the results I get with my old camera and lens, it would be a shame to have to re-buy a newer version just to retain autofocus.

Will I be able to get decent results with one of the more modest priced bodies? Will I be able to get the system to do aperature priority with some D40-D90 body?

Also I get the impression that the LCD display on the body will not provide through the lens live image on the D40-D90 bodies, only with the D200 and higher bodies. Is that true?


----------



## woodchick (Jul 16, 2009)

You may want to go on the Nikon site to double check the model number, but I just got the D90 and it works with all my "old" autofocus lenses.  What you "may" lose is some of the higher metering capabilities.  That was the same issue when I got my N70, the matrix metering capabilities didn't work with my Tamron lenses, but all the basics worked.
Hope that helps,
Maria


----------



## skywizzard (Jul 16, 2009)

Eric, I have owned the D100 and currently own the D200.  I owned a D80 and my newer lens worked fine with the D80, but without specifics on the particular lens you have I am not sure the reverse would be true.  I do own some lens which do not auto focus (the famous Tamaron 90 macro) which i purchased for a song on ebay and the optics make the inability to autofocus only a minor problem. I actually have the Nikon 60 macro also, but like the 90 better for some applications.  Unless the 105 will be your primary lens, it should not be too much of a problem for the ocassional use on the newer bodies.  IMO.


----------



## warreng8170 (Jul 16, 2009)

The D40, D40X, D60 and D5000 cameras do not have a built-in auto-focus motor. The only lenses that will autofocus on those cameras are the newer lenses designated "AF-S" which has the focus motor built in the lens itself. 

The higher end bodies with the motor built in (which includes the D90) should autofocs any lens that was ever capable of autofocus on older bodies even in the ancient film days. 

Metering is hit or miss depending on the age of the lens.

The only cameras in the Nikon lineup that offer live preview on the LCD are the D5000 and some of the high end bodies. Keep in mind that autofocus DOES NOT work with live preview.

I am fairly certain that all of this is accurate although cameras are changing so fast, it's possible I could have missed something. Someone please correct me if I am wrong on any count.

Hope this helps.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 16, 2009)

From what I understand the newer AF lenses have that servo motor in the lens while the older ones like mine do not.

Mine is a 90s vintage AF Micro Nikkor 105mm 1:2.8
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/105af.htm


----------



## woodchick (Jul 16, 2009)

The D90 should work with both types of lens.  None of my old lenses have the -S designation, they autofocus just fine on the D90.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 17, 2009)

IMO,  when photographing pens it would be best not to use the Auto-Focus.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 18, 2009)

I think I got a bit hooked on autofocus for macro because I got it for underwater macro photography where I would be taking photos of things the size of the nib of a pen while hand holding the camera and dealing with surging current. I guess I don't have to worry about the pen swimming around while I try to take a photo.


----------

